# How to ignore people on TUG?



## billymach4 (Aug 20, 2021)

How can I use the ignore function with being reminded the reply is from someone I chose to ignore?

Also is there a way to ignore the emoji of the ignored as well?

There appears to be individuals that have become muted only to communicate via emoji. 
Are they self muzzled?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 20, 2021)

Emoji's go on someone else's post, not the ignored person's post, which is why you see them.


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 20, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Emoji's go on someone else's post, not the ignored person's post, which is why you see them.


Denise,

Thanks for the reply. Any way to suppress the message that the reply is from someone I am ignoring?
It's like a reminder that they said something and you can still see something if you really want to.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 20, 2021)

Not that I know of.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 20, 2021)

I almost wish there was a block feature like there is on Facebook.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 20, 2021)

I hope you see my post  

I have found that ignore works like this;

If you ignore someone and they start a thread, you don't see the thread.
If you are ignoring someone and they reply in a thread, you don't their reply, but you see a small show ignored content link on the thread.
If someone replies to someone you are ignoring, you see that it is a person you are ignoring, but you don't see their actual post unless you opt to show it.


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 20, 2021)

The ignore feature leaves you open to continued personal attacks that you won’t see but others will if that is why you chose to ignore them in the first place. It would be better implemented if ignore would also prevent the other user from seeing your posts.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 20, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> The ignore feature leaves you open to continued personal attacks that you won’t see but others will if that is why you chose to ignore them in the first place. It would be better implemented if ignore would also prevent the other user from seeing your posts.


Personal attacks should be reported, even if they are against someone else.


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 20, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Personal attacks should be reported, even if they are against someone else.


In my experience reporting the attack unless it is very egregious is not always successful and there is no appeals process. It is subject to the moderator’s decision on whether they believe it *is* an attack. And who knows - it is possible the moderator might agree with the attacker and be less likely to view it from a neutral position. I mean they’re human moderators.
*Edited to add* which is why I will sometimes view the blocked user’s comment because it is extremely unfair to have an individual impugn you - sometimes it demands a response.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 20, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> In my experience reporting the attack unless it is very egregious is not always successful and there is no appeals process. It is subject to the moderator’s decision on whether they believe it *is* an attack. And who knows - it is possible the moderator might agree with the attacker and be less likely to view it from a neutral position. I mean they’re human moderators.
> *Edited to add* which is why I will sometimes view the blocked user’s comment because it is extremely unfair to have an individual impugn you - sometimes it demands a response.


I ignore very few people. Whenever I see that "show ignored content" or whatever it says, I have to click on it. I should just unignore them since I am always showing the posts anyway.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 20, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> In my experience reporting the attack unless it is very egregious is not always successful and there is no appeals process. It is subject to the moderator’s decision on whether they believe it *is* an attack. And who knows - it is possible the moderator might agree with the attacker and be less likely to view it from a neutral position. I mean they’re human moderators.
> *Edited to add* which is why I will sometimes view the blocked user’s comment because it is extremely unfair to have an individual impugn you - sometimes it demands a response.



If you've been on Tug very long, you'll find the Moderators do a tremendous job of keeping posters within the boundaries of Tug rules- which are specific.  And personal attacks are against the rules.  Compared with *most* social media, where it is a Wild West atmosphere, Tug is tame, civilized, and generally pretty well behaved place.  Those who are repeat offenders are taken to the digital woodshed, and are thoroughly trounced for their behavior.  The worst are eventually banned from posting.

Dave


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 21, 2021)

Luanne said:


> I almost wish there was a block feature like there is on Facebook.


Precisely! Unfortunately now available.


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 21, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I hope you see my post
> 
> I have found that ignore works like this;
> 
> ...


See you loud and clear!


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 21, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> The ignore feature leaves you open to continued personal attacks that you won’t see but others will if that is why you chose to ignore them in the first place. It would be better implemented if ignore would also prevent the other user from seeing your posts.



Yeah. Just like the block feature in FB.


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 21, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I ignore very few people. Whenever I see that "show ignored content" or whatever it says, I have to click on it. I should just unignore them since I am always showing the posts anyway.


Exactly my point. I tend to do that as well. Then Pandora's box is opened all over again


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 21, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> If you've been on Tug very long, you'll find the Moderators do a tremendous job of keeping posters within the boundaries of Tug rules- which are specific.  And personal attacks are against the rules.  Compared with *most* social media, where it is a Wild West atmosphere, Tug is tame, civilized, and generally pretty well behaved place.  Those who are repeat offenders are taken to the digital woodshed, and are thoroughly trounced for their behavior.  The worst are eventually banned from posting.
> 
> Dave


Well for the most part what you say it true. But there is so much more traffic here on TUG and the mods are stretched thin. Unfortunately the offenders all to often "manage" to "damage" and the carnage is littered for all to see until the mods can catch and clean it up.  Covid has now become an inflamed political issue as well. Where do you draw the line? The line is wide and very grey.  Now even the frickin like button with those 5 emojis have nuanced definitions. The mutes have a voice and can't be ignored.


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 21, 2021)

Just went and turned off all notifications. Now I won't get alerts when the mutes hit the like option.


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 21, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> If you've been on Tug very long, you'll find the Moderators do a tremendous job of keeping posters within the boundaries of Tug rules- which are specific.  And personal attacks are against the rules.  Compared with *most* social media, where it is a Wild West atmosphere, Tug is tame, civilized, and generally pretty well behaved place.  Those who are repeat offenders are taken to the digital woodshed, and are thoroughly trounced for their behavior.  The worst are eventually banned from posting.
> 
> Dave


I sure hope it happens. I've been watching a couple of folks who are doing what moderators call 'disagreeing' but it's all veiled hatred. I'm not saying it's the moderator's job to keep people polite, but in the time I've been active (long time lurker, lol) I've noticed a few who go out of their way to vilify those who [no matter what is said] go against what their opinion is. And in general, it has just devolved into a you horrible people vs us holy folks. So, long story short, I would hope these folks end up as you say. I will hold out hope.


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 21, 2021)

billymach4 said:


> Yeah. Just like the block feature in FB.


hah - one of many reasons I do not frequent that cesspool.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 21, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> I sure hope it happens. I've been watching a couple of folks who are doing what moderators call 'disagreeing' but it's all veiled hatred. I'm not saying it's the moderator's job to keep people polite, but in the time I've been active (long time lurker, lol) I've noticed a few who go out of their way to vilify those who [no matter what is said] go against what their opinion is. And in general, it has just devolved into a you horrible people vs us holy folks. So, long story short, I would hope these folks end up as you say. I will hold out hope.



You have the option of Reporting any posts you think are violating Tug rules.  Moderators are volunteers, they are human, and Tug is a huge website with thousands of users. Some posts may get out of control quite easily.  And if you're specifically referring to posts in the Covid forum, it was set up specifically to house those posts that get to be pretty emotionally charged, and to keep that subject away from the other forums.  Most forums don't have the level of emotion attached, so posts tend to be more reasonable.  

But again, anytime you see something you think is out of line, report it.  A moderator can review things, and take action, as appropriate.

Dave


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 21, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> You have the option of Reporting any posts you think are violating Tug rules.  Moderators are volunteers, they are human, and Tug is a huge website with thousands of users. Some posts may get out of control quite easily.  And if you're specifically referring to posts in the Covid forum, it was set up specifically to house those posts that get to be pretty emotionally charged, and to keep that subject away from the other forums.  Most forums don't have the level of emotion attached, so posts tend to be more reasonable.
> 
> But again, anytime you see something you think is out of line, report it.  A moderator can review things, and take action, as appropriate.
> 
> Dave


Yep have done it - and received the response maybe I need to take a break. It was a special response.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 21, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> Yep have done it - and received the response maybe I need to take a break. It was a special response.



Well, that would be unexpected. Maybe I need to start reading these threads more closely.    (No thanks.  I don't read the inflammatory topics. I have enough real-life BS to cope with as it is.  I don't need to add more to the pile.)

If you feel a Moderator is out of line, perhaps bringing it to the attention of Tug Brian directly is a better answer.

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 21, 2021)

The COVID Forum is what it is.  It's never going to be as calm as the rest of TUG, because of the inflammatory nature of the topic.  That being said, it's a heck of a lot better than having those posts spread all over TUG!  I seldom visit, except as a Moderator, because I find it super annoying!!!  I know that many people feel that way, but are still drawn to it like moths to a flame.  So my advice is:  *If you can't take the heat, stay out of the kitchen! * With that being said, if you see posts that violate the TUG posting rules, please use the REPORT link.  Just so you know, when you report a post, ALL TUG staffers see the report.  However, that doesn't mean you will win your dispute.

I do not care to get into a debate about this, I just wanted to clarify a few things up.  PEACE OUT!


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 21, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> I know that many people feel that way, but are still drawn to it like moths to a flame. So my advice is: *If you can't take the heat, stay out of the kitchen! *


This is my thought. If one is going to participate in the COVID forum, why would they be using the ignore function anyway other than to perhaps wanting to sit in an echo chamber. I see lots of "you are going on my ignore list" posts for simple differing of opinions. I am the victem of same. I guess my 30K+ posts about timeshare mean nothing because I have a different opinion of something not related to timeshare. If you don't want to see differing opinions, the COVID forum is the wrong place to be. I have decided once again to add the COVID forum to the list of the forums I ignore and just come here for timeshare discussion. It isn't worth the stress. Thanks to @TUGBrian for adding that Ignore More add-on!


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 21, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Just so you know, when you report a post, ALL TUG staffers see the report.  However, that doesn't mean you will win your dispute.


this is good- I try to avoid the covid forums, and if I do go there, I presume comments will come back at me with a bite and put on my tough skin and suck it up. I, however, tend to expect other forums to have a lot more decorum. Long story short, when my report got shut down, it caused me to refute and address the individual's actions directly in a post because frankly I feel poor behavior must be addressed or it metastasizes, just preferred it to be a neutral party who had done so. But that said, I tend to address things in a fairly adult and tempered way, so doubt it made any change in the other user's behavior. I guess I assumed that someone saying I was doing bad things without evidence (or even being on topic for the thread) would be seen as a personal attack, turns out it is viewed as a "difference of opinion". I now know better.
Regardless, back to the point of my original post - having a way to block certain users from seeing your posts in these cases would solve the problem and create much less work for the moderators. I know this user will attack me in any and all forums because they have decided I am one of the subset of owners they hate (I'm not and have said so multiple times) and if I could block them from seeing my posts, they'd have less outlet for their vitriol. That's all I was pointing out.


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 21, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I have decided once again to add the COVID forum to the list of the forums I ignore and just come here for timeshare discussion. It isn't worth the stress. Thanks to @TUGBrian for adding that Ignore More add-on!



Well There it is! That's a great tip!

How long has this feature been around?


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 21, 2021)

Dupilcate -- Delete


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 22, 2021)

I put the COVID Forum (and a few individuals from there) on ignore some time ago. 

Life is much better now. 

Cheers


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 22, 2021)

billymach4 said:


> Just went and turned off all notifications. Now I won't get alerts when the mutes hit the like option.



This is sad. I hope you turn your notifications back on so that when people appreciate what you contribute, you'll know it.

In the COVID-19 forum some have turned emojis into "Bat Signals" so all their friends will know which posts they're supposed to report, meme or argue against. Let them know every once in a while that you see their stupid game, but otherwise just ignore them.


----------



## presley (Aug 22, 2021)

To me it's easier and less stressful to just not read posts by people that I don't like. It's rare, but once in a while I'll decide that someone on here isn't worth my time/effort. I just ignore without clicking any buttons or anything. It's a timeshare forum/bulletin board. It's been created to help people and create a community. If a few unhappy people want to use it for something else, just don't pay any attention to them. Eventually they will have to go somewhere else if nobody ever responds to them.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 22, 2021)

presley said:


> To me it's easier and less stressful to just not read posts by people that I don't like. It's rare, but once in a while I'll decide that someone on here isn't worth my time/effort. I just ignore without clicking any buttons or anything. It's a timeshare forum/bulletin board. It's been created to help people and create a community. If a few unhappy people want to use it for something else, just don't pay any attention to them. Eventually they will have to go somewhere else if nobody ever responds to them.



That's kind of where I am.  I don't read forums that don't apply to me, or that cause my stress levels to rise.  The entire Covid forum is one I tend to avoid.  I sometimes get dragged in by a post I see by a Tug friend, but I generally don't reply to anything posted there.  I tend to follow the logic of something I read years ago:

"In all the history of calming down, nobody has ever calmed down by being told to calm down."

The Covid forum serves a valid purpose, and gives a voice to those who have strong opinions on all sides of the topic.  I know I have my opinion, and that isn't going to be changed by reading argumentative threads telling me how wrong I am to feel as I do.  So rather than read that forum, I avoid it.  Another way to think of it is "Everybody is entitled to their own stupid opinion."

As to the Ignore feature, I don't know that I've ever used it.  I enjoy Tug tremendously.  I try to contribute where I can, and I appreciate the posts by nearly everyone here.  Those who take obvious delight in stirring the pot, or posting inane replies to things, trying to incite bad feelings, are people whose posts I skim past when reading a thread.  I can see what they're up to.  I know what they're doing, I am not a fool, and I choose not to pander to their delusional antics.  But Ignoring them would disrupt the flow of a given thread, so I find it easier to slide right past what they have posted.

Yes, I probably live in a fragile world of good thoughts and kind treatment of others, but just like an artist who puts paint to canvas:  It's my world, and I'll live in it as I see fit.

Ok, I'll get off my existential box for now.  I need more coffee.  LOL! 

Tuggers rock.  Some are just more stoned than others.

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 22, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Tuggers rock. Some are just more stoned than others.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 22, 2021)

Easy to do online, not so easy for relatives


----------



## silentg (Aug 22, 2021)

I like to read most posts, but we seem to stray from timeshares a lot. I enjoy the Timeshare related posts much more. Looking forward to my next Timeshare vacation. Won’t be for another month. We haven’t been traveling as much this year. Hope to go a lot more starting in September.
I will write reviews when we go somewhere again.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 22, 2021)

[deleted]


----------



## Luanne (Aug 22, 2021)

I have found there are just some posters that are so annoying, no matter what the topic is that I've "ignored" them.  I'm sure many feel the same about me.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 22, 2021)

The Covid discussions have been difficult, as Dave said.  I also do not enjoy the Wyndham mega renter discussions because I feel I have been the target of some "mega renter" attack posts.  I chose to leave those posts alone because it's not worth the elevation in blood pressure.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 22, 2021)

billymach4 said:


> Well There it is! That's a great tip!
> 
> How long has this feature been around?


It as added a little over a year ago.








						Christmas Forum Upgrade/complaint/compliments/whatever thread!
					

Thanks. I do used watched threads and watched forums. I also like using "What's New". I think I am looking to be able to hide certain threads that I either don't want to get wound up in or would rather avoid. I know I can not click on them, but hiding them keeps my "What's New" feed and forums a...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 22, 2021)

Luanne said:


> I have found there are just some posters that are so annoying, no matter what the topic is that I've "ignored" them.  I'm sure many feel the same about me.


I have a very overbearing brother in law. I want to ask sometimes. Barry is that you?


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 22, 2021)

rapmarks said:


> I have a very overbearing brother in law. I want to ask sometimes. Barry is that you?


Wouldn't that be nice to be able to ignore or block some relatives?


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 22, 2021)

billymach4 said:


> Wouldn't that be nice to be able to ignore or block some relatives?


It is easy

Cheers


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 22, 2021)

I probably have 4 or 5 people on my ignore list.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 10, 2021)

Once, I unintentionally blocked myself in a forum (not TUG).
I musta thought that I was being pedantic or just annoying.
It took me a few days to realize why my posts were gone.
.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 15, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> Once, I unintentionally blocked myself in a forum (not TUG).
> I musta thought that I was being pedantic or just annoying.
> It took me a few days to realize why my posts were gone.
> .



Were they gone because you were being pedantic or because you were just annoying?


----------



## silentg (Sep 15, 2021)

If I don’t want to read someone’s post I don’t. Never ignored anyone.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 15, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> this is good- I try to avoid the covid forums, and if I do go there, I presume comments will come back at me with a bite and put on my tough skin and suck it up. I, however, tend to expect other forums to have a lot more decorum. Long story short, when my report got shut down, it caused me to refute and address the individual's actions directly in a post because frankly I feel poor behavior must be addressed or it metastasizes, just preferred it to be a neutral party who had done so. But that said, I tend to address things in a fairly adult and tempered way, so doubt it made any change in the other user's behavior. I guess I assumed that someone saying I was doing bad things without evidence (or even being on topic for the thread) would be seen as a personal attack, turns out it is viewed as a "difference of opinion". I now know better.
> Regardless, back to the point of my original post - having a way to block certain users from seeing your posts in these cases would solve the problem and create much less work for the moderators. I know this user will attack me in any and all forums because they have decided I am one of the subset of owners they hate (I'm not and have said so multiple times) and if I could block them from seeing my posts, they'd have less outlet for their vitriol. That's all I was pointing out.



I avoid that forum entirely now.  I opined in a couple threads, but it didn't take long to realize that many people on either side aren't there to exchange ideas, but rather to ramrod their worldview at the other side in a massive urination distance competition.  No minds are being changed, little is actually being learned now by those who are sincerely there for that reason.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 15, 2021)

silentg said:


> If I don’t want to read someone’s post I don’t. Never ignored anyone.



That has been my general approach to all social media.  I do admit that there are those, a handful, that I allow to push my buttons that I ignore just to save myself from reacting.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 15, 2021)

silentg said:


> If I don’t want to read someone’s post I don’t. Never ignored anyone.





Ty1on said:


> That has been my general approach to all social media.  I do admit that there are those, a handful, that I allow to push my buttons that I ignore just to save myself from reacting.


I try to adapt the wisdom of Burt Bacharach (as interpreted by Dionne Warwick and Isaac Hayes);

_If I see a posting in a thread,
And I start to fry inside my head
Scroll on by.  Just scroll on by._


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 15, 2021)

it certainly seems to be a lost art to read something, disagree with it...and simply continue scrolling on or carrying on about your day.

nowadays its all about arguing, even when there is no chance of ever convincing someone else on the other side of most all extremely polarizing debates.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 15, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> it certainly seems to be a lost art to read something, disagree with it...and simply continue scrolling on or carrying on about your day.
> 
> nowadays its all about arguing, even when there is no chance of ever convincing someone else on the other side of most all extremely polarizing debates.



Generally I try and explain why I think the other person may be incorrect. If they start replying with nonsense or illogical ideas, I move on. If I see that continues with other “discussions” as in the COVID Sub Forum, I just dumpster the whole thing and my life is better without it.

Cheers


----------



## Eric B (Sep 15, 2021)

I use the ignore function for frequent posters that don't seem to value to the discussion in forums I watch.  It cuts down on the notifications I get for those forums.  I do periodically go and look at the ignored postings to see if I've missed anything that would have helped my improve my understanding of how things work.  So far I haven't been motivated by that to take anyone off of ignore, though I've come close a couple of times.


----------



## MrockStar (Sep 15, 2021)

Well said X3.


----------



## escanoe (Sep 18, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I guess my 30K+ posts about timeshare mean nothing because I have a different opinion of something not related to timeshare. If you don't want to see differing opinions, the COVID forum is the wrong place to be.  @TUGBrian for adding that Ignore More add-on!



I like this post. Some additional thoughts from me .......

1) My day job is working in health care policy
2) I have never been to the COVID section on TUG
3) I am glad the COVID section is there to keep the COVID stuff out of the timeshare threads I read
4) There are a lot of world class timeshare experts posting on TUG. I care what they think about timeshares, and I really don't care if they are experts on COVID
5) I do think everyone should be well-educated on COVID, but TUG is not going to be the place to fix that
6) I did not know TUG had an "ignore" function before seeing this thread, but there are a few people my analog brain mostly ignores


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 18, 2021)

I went through my Ignore list the other day (it isn't very big), I wondered why some of them were there and a couple others haven't been seen in a while. So I removed some. I now remember why... We have a few prolific link posters and their threads muddy the forums IMO. I know others like them, so I just hide their threads using this function.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 18, 2021)

I recently used the ignore feature for first time.  I say ignored poster and wondered who would use that name,


----------



## easyrider (Sep 19, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> it certainly seems to be a lost art to read something, disagree with it...and simply continue scrolling on or carrying on about your day.
> 
> nowadays its all about arguing, even when there is no chance of ever convincing someone else on the other side of most all extremely polarizing debates.



I might be a good idea that the covid subforum should have an end date or rule that the covid forum is only for travel tips and such. 

Bill


----------



## am1 (Oct 2, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> The COVID Forum is what it is.  It's never going to be as calm as the rest of TUG, because of the inflammatory nature of the topic.  That being said, it's a heck of a lot better than having those posts spread all over TUG!  I seldom visit, except as a Moderator, because I find it super annoying!!!  I know that many people feel that way, but are still drawn to it like moths to a flame.  So my advice is:  *If you can't take the heat, stay out of the kitchen! * With that being said, if you see posts that violate the TUG posting rules, please use the REPORT link.  Just so you know, when you report a post, ALL TUG staffers see the report.  However, that doesn't mean you will win your dispute.
> 
> I do not care to get into a debate about this, I just wanted to clarify a few things up.  PEACE OUT!


Why allow fake information wherever it is on tug? Cancel it before it spreads.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 2, 2021)

am1 said:


> Why allow fake information wherever it is on tug? Cancel it before it spreads.


Who is the arbitrator as to if something is fake or not?


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 3, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Who is the arbitrator as to if something is fake or not?


BINGO!  That is not a burden I wish to put upon our staff.


----------

